# Lucy Diakovska im Marienhof - Maike von Bremen nackt



## Cherubini (2 März 2010)

Lucy Diakovska von den "No Angels" übernimmt ab 17. April für zwei Folgen eine Gastrolle in der ARD-Soap "Marienhof". Sie spielt eine Fotografin, die ein heißes Fotoshooting organisiert.

Als Model wird Pralinenherstellerin Juliette (Maike von Bremen) nackt posieren; ihre intimsten Stellen werden nur von Schokoladenguss überdeckt sein. Besonders knisternd werden diese Szenen werden, da auch ihr Flirt Kerstin (Maike Billitis) anwesend sein wird, um das Ganze zu beobachten. :thumbup:


----------



## naeda (9 Apr. 2010)

wird sie gefreut haben maike ''nackt'' gesehen zu haben!


----------



## carlos1984 (12 Apr. 2010)

gibts pics oder vids davon? würde maike gerne nackt sehen


----------



## MITCHI (13 Apr. 2010)

sehne wir dann auch pic vids


----------



## Solitos (13 Apr. 2010)

Auf die Szene bin ich dann mal gespannt


----------



## Punisher (14 Apr. 2010)

Ich will Caps davon


----------



## Micha01 (30 Nov. 2013)

Würde gerne mal mit Maike von Bremen schlafen.


----------

